

Microsoft Interview Riddle Questions - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1331373408

======
tzs
If someone asked me why manhole covers were round, my answer would be that it
is because manholes are round.

For question 6, the spinning disc, it says "unknown" for the answer. Does that
mean the author doesn't know the answer, or is the correct answer that the
solution to this problem is not known?

~~~
sonic0002
From the last paragraph, the author doesn't know the answer for the 5th
question.

